# Planer Blade Sharpening Jigs Makes?



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a Scheppach Tiger 2500 wet grinder sharpener. I'm looking into getting a planer thicknesser. I think it would be cost effective to resharpen the blades.

The Tormek SVH-320 Planer Blade Jig will do the job but is rather pricey. I know Jet jigs will fit on the Scheppach, I think there are other makes too? I've searched the net and found references to planer jigs but nothing definite. Are their cheaper planer, thicknesser blade sharpening jigs that will fit the Scheppach?
Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi peter,

if you do a search for planer blades on youtube, you may find something.

I remember seeing a clip from UK on sharpening planer blades.

Planer knife honing jig - YouTube

How to sharpen blades for woodworking planers - YouTube

Woodworking Planer Jointer Knife Sharpening Jig - YouTube


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi peter,
> 
> if you do a search for planer blades on youtube, you may find something.
> 
> ...


Hi James, thanks,
The 3rd one was quite neat but I'm looking for a jig that I can fit to my wet grinder, like the Tormek one but not as expensive.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter,

I have the Scheppach 2000 and have not worried about planer blades as my use is minimal and it would take me years to need to resharpen. Ii is cheaper for me to buy a new set of Ryobi blades. These blades are interchangeable with most 12 1/2" planers.

You will need to look at your intended use, the cost of new blades and the cost of the jig.

If you are going to have major use, I would bite the bullet and buy the Tormek jig.

What make/ model planer are you considering?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Derek Willis posted a thread a little while back for a homemade planer/jointer blade sharpening jig that should do the job for you.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Derek Willis posted a thread a little while back for a homemade planer/jointer blade sharpening jig that should do the job for you.


Thanks Charles,
I'll check that out.
Regards,
Peter.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

I am Australia and have a good working relationship with my local saw doctor, courtesy of a previous job. They have a commercial machine that can grind blades from blanks or touch up existing blades, high speed steel or carbide, as sets of 2, 3,or 4 blades to 36inches long. They reground a set of 3 six inch blades from a secondhand machine for me a while ago for AU$15.00. At that rate, there are a lot of touch ups in the price of sharpening jig.


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the Tormek grinder and planer jig. It takes some time to do and it was an expensive jig. But the results are amazing, sharper than factory new or my local sharpener. Freshly sharp blades on my planer leave a slight sheen to the wood due to the smoothness of the cut.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

wdwerker said:


> I have the Tormek grinder and planer jig. It takes some time to do and it was an expensive jig. But the results are amazing, sharper than factory new or my local sharpener. Freshly sharp blades on my planer leave a slight sheen to the wood due to the smoothness of the cut.


OK thanks, I'll be getting one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One more option for virtually no money. This is very similar to the one that Derek posted a while back.

C:\Documents and Settings\Charles\My Documents\Woodworking\Doug Abbott' Planer Knife Sharpening Jig.mht


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gaia said:


> OK thanks, I'll be getting one.


Sorry, that link didn't work. Tried again and was told it was an invalid file?
It is called the "Doug Abbott planer jig". Might be on youtube.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

this one maybe

Doug Abbott' Planer Knife Sharpening Jig

==


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> this one maybe
> 
> Doug Abbott' Planer Knife Sharpening Jig
> 
> ==


Hi bob,
I found the same link


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sorry, that link didn't work. Tried again and was told it was an invalid file?
> It is called the "Doug Abbott planer jig". Might be on youtube.


Hi thanks,
I found a working link. Any ideas on how the wood was jointed? The screws, like the holes, after an amount of use, would they now longer grip the knives securely?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

You could use threaded inserts Peter.

Alternatively, you could knock up one of these and sharpen them in situ.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> You could use threaded inserts Peter.
> 
> Alternatively, you could knock up one of these and sharpen them in situ.


Hi again Pete,
I did a search on threaded inserts, could you post a link please to exactly what I would need? I will get if I follow up this idea.
Cheers.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Gaia said:


> Hi again Pete,
> I did a search on threaded inserts, could you post a link please to exactly what I would need? I will get if I follow up this idea.
> Cheers.


Thread Inserts for Metal, Wood and Plastic by E-ZLOK
Either the ones on the left (Ignore the pretty colours) or the two on the right should be available in Wickes or B&Q. Best for screwing in are the ones with the hex socket in them. I find the slotted ones chew up very easily.

HTH

Peter


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles; you posted the location where you saved it to, on your own computer I'm guessing(?). Did you mean to post a URL link? Sounds interesting could you please see if you can post the URL ...(unless of course you received it by e-mail and there isn't one.)
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops, sorry! I didn't notice the continued exchange on page two...forget my previous comment.


----------

